# Helmet lights



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

Just reading some posts about helmet mounted lights.

I have a bar-mounted light (Knog Gator 605), and have 2 small lights on my helmet (front and rear) - but those are more "be seen" lights, and I don't use them to see the road. (Of course, both currently have dead batteries, but that's besides the point...:mad2

So, I'm curious...
When you use a helmet mounted light, is that your ONLY light, or do you use a bar-mounted light as well?
I like the L&M Vis360 (and my LBS has them in stock) and I wonder if more is better.


----------



## Galun (Oct 19, 2011)

I use the Vis360 on my helmet, Vis180 in the back, and a bar mount light (MiNewt 600) in the front.

I leave the house at 6am in the morning when it's still pitch dark. The Vis360 on its own is insuffiient to illuminate the road, but somewhat useful as it lights up where you are looking at. The MiNewt 600 is more than enough.


----------



## veloron (Jul 3, 2011)

Handlebar light to see where I'm going and helmet light to look at drivers in cross streets.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

*360*

I really like my L&M 360! very nice setup, perfect for commuting etc. Performance has a good deal on their web site.


----------



## goodwij (Sep 15, 2008)

I have AY UP helmet and handlebar lights. The helmet to make sure drivers on side streets or backing out of driveways can see me. I try not to blind anyone, just a quick flash is usually enough. Medium beam on handlebar and narrow on helmet. Helmet lights are also good to see deer in fields during rides. 
John


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

veloron said:


> Handlebar light to see where I'm going and helmet light to look at drivers in cross streets.


Like that, except the helmet light is not so much to look at the drivers as to get them to see me. I keep it on blink mode.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When I was commuting (retired now) I had a Minewt on the bars. It was a great little light. I felt comfortable riding at 20 mph with it on pitch black roads. I always wanted to get another one for my helmet, but never did. The helmet light is useful for "strafing" car drivers at intersections to make sure they see you.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

I use a Cygolite Milion 150 on the helmet. It may not bee the sleekest light (I look like a miner out of a cartoon) but it gets the job done and I can use USB ports to charge it. It is plenty bright for me but I also use a MagicShine 600 on the bars. Just came back from a fairly fast group night ride on completely unlit roads and this combo works perfectly well for that.


----------



## bradr (Oct 29, 2011)

I have both a helmet mounted light and a bar mounted light.

My helmet mount runs at 277 lumens I believe and my bar light runs at a maximum of 820 but I run it at 346.

On the trails I run both as the helmet mount is the most important to see through corners when doing twisties in the pitch black dark.

When I ride on the road I just use my bar light and run it at 346. I don't bother to use my helmet mount for two reasons: the bar is more than bright enough (and there aren't roads twisty enough out there to require a helmet mount) and because my helmet light is bright enough that I don't want to blind drivers.

If you decide to run a bright helmet mount (not talking dim) then you need to ensure that it is adjusted properly and you remember that where you look will get a big bright shine (so trying to make eye contact with a driver will blind them.)

I have tried out the NiteRider MiNewt 600 and it is a really good light, and at $120 USD right now it is very inexpensive. They do use 18650s internally, this means that if you have a longer commute and completely drain the battery you do have the option to swap out batteries (although it requires a screwdriver to do so and is little cumbersome.)

I use a Fenix TK35 for my bar light and a Fenix HP11 for my helmet light, both are plenty bright as well. The TK35 does not come with a bar-mount so I had to manufacture my own quick-release system.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I use a Light and Motion Stella 200 on my bars and the VIS 360 on my helmet plus two Planet Bike Super Flashes on the rear. There is no doubt you can see me. I also have a MiNewt X2 as a back up. As for the 360 it is a well thought out light which I really like. As Galun says I wouldn't want to use it as my one and only light as it really isn't bright enough. I typically use it on the flash mode for drivers to notice me but when on the bike path I turn it on full.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't have a real fancy set of helmet lights but they seem to work. I have an old flat round BLT that has 5 or LED's in it and it casts a nice flood pattern and it's great for aiming at drivers, I think it has 70 lumens but I don't remember. Then on the rear I zip tied a Cateye LD600 vertically.


----------



## Albici (Aug 14, 2011)

On the road bike I use a front LED a rear light on the helmet. Only ride this bike in in the day and the lights are always on. With the hybred I run a light on the handle bar and seat post . On this bike I run all lights in the dark.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Does anybody else using the Light & Motion Vis180 tail light difficult to operate the button controling the light? I have two and both buttons are very dificult to push. I'm wondering if it's just me or if that's how they all work?


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

I was just looking at the DiNotte lights and the 400L can be helmut mounted or bar mounted and has external battery pack, they are a little pricey but look like top notch performance and good quality and if they save your life there is no price on that. I have picked out the 1200L + headlight (external battery pack) and the 300R tail light(self contained battery, usb charging) as they are said to really get drivers attention and give you the distance for safety. A gotta start saving!


----------



## sbattey (Dec 12, 2011)

I use a set of planet bike handlebar and rear lights, as well as a single rear helmet light. I don't like the helmet light because it's difficult to turn off when my hands are cold at night. I also have a reflective belt that I wear diagonally across my body. 

I use the handlebar light to light the ground to help me see any obstacles.


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, I got the Viz 360, and it seems significantly brighter than my "main" headlight - a Knog Gator 605, which has a higher stated lumen output (but I guess that's somewhat subjective, depending on how it's measured, I've heard...yes??). It was great, too, as my taillight - a Cateye LD1100 - has alkaline batteries in it and it died in the 24 degree (-4C) commute this morning. It does not like the cold.

However, I don't like the way the Viz 360 mounts to my Bell Sweep R road helmet. It's crooked and the taillight bounced around a lot. I don't like the way ANY light has ever mounted to this helmet. It just is not designed with commuter use in mind. I think I may end up getting a more commuter-oriented helmet for the lights and use the Sweep for my weekend (daylight) road rides.


----------



## JWRB (Nov 29, 2005)

I use a Dinotte 200L-AA mounted on my helmet along with MiNewt 600 wireless on my bars. The Dinotte is run in strobe mode whenever commuting, day or night. The MiNewt is generally run at the low setting while in the city under street lights, and medium as I get further out. On the rear, I have L&M vis 180 and Planet Bike SuperFlash. This time of year I also have a wreath with LED Christmas lights. Doesn't do much but the occasional smile from passing motorists is nice.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

7rider said:


> However, I don't like the way the Viz 360 mounts to my Bell Sweep R road helmet.


My Vis360 is mounted to my Bell Volt without any of the issues you mentioned. Venting arrangements must be the difference. It took a bit of experimentation to find the best arrangement and I ended up using the strap vertically. 

I, too, have considered getting another helmet so I have one helmet to use on sunny days and the other with the lights already mounted and ready to go. As it is now, I just leave the lights on the helmet all the time and find that since they're there, I use the flashing mode as an additional safety precaution even on sunny days.

Still would like to know if anybody else has difficulty using the on/off button on the Vis180 tailight.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Try rechargeables*



7rider said:


> my taillight - a Cateye LD1100 - has alkaline batteries in it and it died in the 24 degree (-4C) commute this morning. It does not like the cold..


Alkalines are kind of a poor choice for LED lights. Since the LED's are sensitive to a voltage drop, they will get significantly dimmer when the battery still has more than half of its energy left. So you have to choose between running your lights dim half the time, or tossing out batteries twice as often.

NiMh rechargeables can be recharged even if only a little depleted, without damage. So you can swap in fresh ones as often as you want. I also use that Cateye, and I just swap in freshly-charged batteries every week (after roughly 5 hours of commuting use). The light is always bright. And I've never had it fail in the cold (been down to 10 or so).

There's a little up-front cost for the batteries and charger, but you make that back in 2 or 3 changes, and you're way ahead after a season. Less junk in the landfill, too.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

JCavilia said:


> Alkalines are kind of a poor choice for LED lights. Since the LED's are sensitive to a voltage drop, they will get significantly dimmer when the battery still has more than half of its energy left. So you have to choose between running your lights dim half the time, or tossing out batteries twice as often.
> 
> MiMh rechargeables can be recharged even if only a little depleted, without damage. So you can swap in fresh ones as often as you want. I also use that Cateye, and I just swap in freshly-charged batteries every week (after roughly 5 hours of commuting use). The light is always bright. And I've never had it fail in the cold (been down to 10 or so).
> 
> There's a little up-front cost for the batteries and charger, but you make that back in 2 or 3 changes, and you're way ahead after a season. Less junk in the landfill, too.


Agree. Rechargeable is the only way to go. I do carry a spare set of alkalines in my seat bag but only because the storage time is very long with those batteries. 

But be careful of the battery charger you buy, the ones at Walmart are NOT smart charges and can ruin set of batteries fast. The lowest costing smart charger is the Rayovac PS3D, it's a smart charger and it will just recharge 1 (NiMH only) battery if needed, the others require at least a pair some 2 pair, the Rayovac will do odd or even number of batteries. There are better ones on the market, do some research if you don't mind spending more money, but the Rayovac will charge AAA, AA, C, D and even 9volt and will charge up to 8 bats; the other more nicer ones only do AAA and AA.


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> Alkalines are kind of a poor choice for LED lights.
> <snip>
> NiMh rechargeables can be recharged even if only a little depleted, without damage. So you can swap in fresh ones as often as you want.


I have a pile of rechargeables at home - from various items, including a Dinotte light I rarely use. I always found them to be a PIA and discharging rather quickly. Still, another option, but of course I read this just after I picked up some Lithium batteries for the Cateye.  At least these will get me home tonight with the light working.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

froze said:


> Agree. Rechargeable is the only way to go. I do carry a spare set of alkalines in my seat bag but only because the storage time is very long with those batteries.
> 
> .


For future reference, the new "low self-discharge" NiMh batteries (like Sanyo's Eneloop) hold a charge in storage much better than the conventional ones (they only lose something like 15% in a year). So they're suitable for that bag backup role if you want to get away entirely from throwaway batteries.

A smart charger is definitely advisable for longest battery life.

Here are some online sellers with good selections:
Smart Battery Chargers for AA & AAA NiMh & NiCd Batteries - Computer Controlled Charging
BatterySpace.com/AA Portable Power Corp. Tel: 510-525-2328 - Powerizer Battery Official Site


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

That wreath is hilarious. I love it. I should rig up an electric menorah.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've used a Fenix LD20 on my helmet for the past couple of years. It's very light weight, runs on two AA rechargeable batteries and puts on 200 lumens on high, 110 on medium. Just recently replaced it with a L&M Vis 360 because it's lighter, smaller and has a very powerful taillight. I'm still evaluating the Vis 360 to see if it gets the run times as advertised since my L&M Urban 500 has had very poor run times.

After using a helmet light for the past two years, I am sold on them. You can direct the light beam right at drivers on side streets, intersections and driveways to get their attention and keep them from pulling out. Very effective and the added light for riding is just a side benefit.

The Vis 360 takes a little creativity and persistence in mounting it, but should fit just about any helmet. However, if you are someone who tends to throw your helmets around, you will need to change that habit or you will destroy the light pretty quickly. It's easy to charge with a USB cable.


----------



## tnbiker (Mar 3, 2003)

I have had great experiences with the sanyo eneloops batteries and fenix products. Most other rechargeable batteries have a really short useable lifespan but the eneloops really stand out.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

tnbiker said:


> I have had great experiences with the sanyo eneloops batteries and fenix products. Most other rechargeable batteries have a really short useable lifespan but the eneloops really stand out.


How long is short? (is that a oxymoron or what?) I've had mine for years and their not Sanyo's, in fact their all different brands I got over the years at Walmart. But the next time I need a set I will look into those Sanyo's.


----------



## bradr (Oct 29, 2011)

There is new battery technology out there that are becoming more popular in the AA and other common formats.

Unlike the traditional Nimh batteries, they don't discharge fast when not in use which is a big bonus if you are not using and discharging your batteries very frequently as they don't require you to periodically recharge them even if you are not actively using them.

However, they don't have the same energy density as the Nimh batteries. If you use your AA batteries very frequently in high discharge applications then you're still better off with Nimh IMO.

If you ride at night frequently enough, you are probably best off with a set of traditional Nimh Batteries for your main set (with enough to run your normal runtime) and using an extra set(s) of the low discharge (Sanyo Eneloops or other similar) batteries as your emergency spares for when your rides run longer than normal.

The Sanyo Eneloops are a new style of Nimh batteries that don't discharge as fast as others


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

bradr said:


> There is new battery technology out there that are becoming more popular in the AA and other common formats.
> 
> Unlike the traditional Nimh batteries, they don't discharge fast when not in use which is a big bonus if you are not using and discharging your batteries very frequently as they don't require you to periodically recharge them even if you are not actively using them.
> 
> ...


This has been my experience exactly. Regular NiMH batteries hold a charge better if I am using them daily and recharging often. The Enloops style are better for keeping a spare set in your seatbag for emergencies, but won't last as long for daily use. Which makes sense because their rating is lower -- typically about 2000 for Enloops and 2400 to 2800 for the better NiMH batteries.


----------



## Todd_Fuller (Jan 22, 2004)

I would advise anyone looking for a light to check out MTBR's light shootout page. Lots of different lights, all compared for lumens, beam shape, price, etc.


----------

